# Lindsay Brothers Runabout Wagon



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a few more questions about the wagon we got. We are currently working on restoring it, and a few new questions came to mind.

What type of wood would it most likely be made out of? It is very thin but holds together real well. Is there any popular type of wood most buggies were made out of then?

There is a plate that says "Lindsay Brothers Milwaukee, WI." I was also wondering if anyone had more information about the manufactorers that they had heard of.

Also if anyone knows where we could get parts that would work on that it would be great.

I don't have any pictures that are all that terribly helpful. Just a fuzzy pic of the cart when it was dark and dreary outside.


----------



## goodhors (Jan 25, 2011)

Poplar wood was very common in American vehicles, light, wide, cheap. Maybe someone who is familiar with woods could look at your wagon and tell you what was used. Many are made of several kinds of woods for strength, then painted so they appear to match. 

You might check in Milwaukee to see what records are available on your carriage maker, Library, Chamber of Commerce, Historical Society are good sources for pinpointing information. 

The Carriage Association of America keeps a lot of records on old carriage makers, famous makers. Do know that often every town had a local carriage maker, but there is not any information on them in the CAA's centralized location. We have had at least 5 local makers here, only about 15 miles apart! Same thing in other places. The town where they were located usually is your best source for real details, old newspapers, historical associations. Contact them and ask your questions. Might help or they could give you more ideas of where to search.

http://www.caaonline.com/

A good source of parts for buggies, wagons, would be Witmer's Coach Supply. They are located in PA, have always been very helpful to us. Probably getting their catalog would be your best start place, so you can view it to get correct part names, designs, before trying to order. They do seem to have almost anything you might need!

Witmer Coach Shop 
(717) 656-3411
1070 W Main St
New Holland,PA 17557

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love Witmers Coach Shop, I do all my shopping there!
They are very helpful. I had a serious problem with a cart I was building. In the 16 years I took to build the cart my 14.2 driving Arab was put down at age 32 and replaced by a 16hh draft cross driving horse. They helped me redesign the cart without much "do over", to raise the seat and shafts, so it fit the bigger horse.


----------

